# Fell zeichnen?



## Chupakaba (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin zur Zeit dabei Fotos über Photoshop nachzuzeichnen.
Jetzt würde ich gerne mal einen Löwen oder Tiger versuchen, nur weiß ich nicht wie ich das Fell realistisch darstellen kann?

Hab mal was gefunden da wurde das mit dem Grasstempel versucht...kennt jemand noch andere Möglichkeiten, Tuturials, gute Stempel etc...

Grüße


----------



## Leola13 (19. Juni 2006)

Hai,

schau dir mal bei renderosity die Tutorials (Haare zeichnen/malen) an, dass sollte dir schon einmal weiterhelfen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Chupakaba (20. Juni 2006)

Danke!

So geht das schon recht gut


----------

